
What is your biggest pain point as you develop software? - tiwarinitish86
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/17ShdnV0kS0RsWVDidzOeI2hFqXnFSoxepLMcoH_EQiE/viewform
======
dozzie
I can't access the document (form?). Please don't use Google for such things.

~~~
tiwarinitish86
It requires a Google login to prevent repeated responses. Could you try while
logged in with Google?

We would love to hear you out!

~~~
dozzie
I could not. I don't have Google account.

~~~
tiwarinitish86
I get your point. Here is the same survey in Typeform:
[https://devup1.typeform.com/to/QDiNFU](https://devup1.typeform.com/to/QDiNFU)

Hope to see your response soon. :)

